# Yoda



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello all Im so sad to here that Oliver pass on my heart gos out my Yoda pass away on 2/21/11 I feel for your lost it is so hard they get under your skin that is for sure My Leia is not searching for Yoda any more but she just lays there with the most sadest look on her face she just does not understand


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry your dear Yoda has passed over the Rainbow Bridge. We lost a pup after three weeks and it broke our heart. I'm sure the hurt is so much more after many years together. Will be thinking of you and Leia.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Yoda, Susan. That is so sad for Leia not knowing where Yoda is but missing him all the same. I pray that both of your hearts will heal soon from this terrible loss.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Yoda, Susan.:hug:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. (((soft squishy hugs to you and your family.)))


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry about your Yoda.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Susan, I am so sorry to hear about Yoda. Hugs to you and Lela!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Yoda. Hugs to you!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Susan----We have not heard from you in ages! I am very sorry to read about Yoda passing. My heart goes out to you. :hug:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you and Leia.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Susan, I'm so sorry to hear about Yoda's passing too. It's so hard to lose these little loves. Poor Leia, it's so sad for them too. Sending hugs to you both.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Susan I am so sorry for Yoda passing. He was pretty young, wasn't he?
I hope all the good memories outweigh the sad feelings...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Susan, so sorry to hear that sweet Yoda has passed. What happened? :hug:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs and woofs from Dave and Molly.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Susan I am so sorry for your loss and for Lea not understanding where Yoda is. Sending you and Lea hugs.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:grouphug: Susan, we are so sorry for your loss :kiss:

Kara and Gucci


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Susan I am so sorry to hear of you loss. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Susan, so sorry to hear of your loss. It's been a tough February thats for sure. Sending hugs to you and Leia :hug:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your little Yoda. It is so hard to lose a loved one. Hugs


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

My deepest sympathy, Susan. Rest in peace, Yoda :hug:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

We are sad to hear about your and your family's loss of Yodia. I hope you are okay.:grouphug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry Susan. RIP sweet Yoda.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Susan, I am so sorry to hear about Yoda's passing My condolences to you and Leia.


----------

